# Cessationism



## MRC (Apr 21, 2010)

My natural reading of scripture has always lead me to be a closet cessetionist. Being involved in mainline baptist churches this position has been something that always brought me into heated discussions with those (everyone else) that did not agree. After a while I stopped arguing. Since becoming reformed I have a renewed interest in the doctrine of cessetionism. I would like to read one or two thoroughly argued books pro-cessetionist. What would you consider to be must reading on this topic?


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 21, 2010)

MRC said:


> My natural reading of scripture has always lead me to be a closet cessetionist. Being involved in mainline baptist churches this position has been something that always brought me into heated discussions with those (everyone else) that did not agree. After a while I stopped arguing. Since becoming reformed I have a renewed interest in the doctrine of cessetionism. I would like to read one or two thoroughly argued books pro-cessetionist. What would you consider to be must reading on this topic?


 

I'm interested in learning more on this subject too. I just ordered "Perspectives on Pentecost" by Richard Gaffin upon a recommendation made here. I will let you know what I think once I've read it.

I've also heard "The Final Word" by O. Palmer Robertson is excellent.


----------



## KMK (Apr 21, 2010)

MRC said:


> My natural reading of scripture has always lead me to be a closet cessetionist. Being involved in mainline baptist churches this position has been something that always brought me into heated discussions with those (everyone else) that did not agree. After a while I stopped arguing. Since becoming reformed I have a renewed interest in the doctrine of cessetionism. I would like to read one or two thoroughly argued books pro-cessetionist. What would you consider to be must reading on this topic?


 
I was not aware that mainline Baptists were continuationists. Which mainline was it?


----------



## MRC (Apr 21, 2010)

KMK said:


> MRC said:
> 
> 
> > My natural reading of scripture has always lead me to be a closet cessetionist. Being involved in mainline baptist churches this position has been something that always brought me into heated discussions with those (everyone else) that did not agree. After a while I stopped arguing. Since becoming reformed I have a renewed interest in the doctrine of cessetionism. I would like to read one or two thoroughly argued books pro-cessetionist. What would you consider to be must reading on this topic?
> ...



I have been in two churches in the North American Baptist Conference that were continuationist (one more than the other) and am currently in a Christian & Missionary Alliance church that is continuationist, which is holds to exactly the same distinctives as the baptist churches I have attended. The NABC churches are all very autonomous in doctrine and practice. These denominations are mainline in Canada, not sure if they would be considered mainline in the US.


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey I'm a C&MA guy too!


----------



## MRC (Apr 21, 2010)

Rick Larson said:


> Hey I'm a C&MA guy too!



I noticed. My membership has become more and more stressed the more reformed I have become. The latest issue has been my recent acceptance of the doctrine of paedobaptism, which my pastor has official told me the elders will not do/endorse. 

How have you found membership in C&MA and the Reformed system of theology?


----------



## bug (Apr 21, 2010)

The Final Word - O Palmer Robertson


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 21, 2010)

MRC said:


> Rick Larson said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I'm a C&MA guy too!
> ...



Not to hijack your thread, I sent you a PM


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 21, 2010)

"Cessationism" is not really a doctrine unto itself.

I think it is better understood as the historical, de facto position of the church, drawn from good and necessary consequence from the doctrine of the whole of Scripture.

That is, God established special revelation through His revealed Word. Once completed, He does not ordinarily operate to add new revelation outside of it, particularly through tongues not known to the hearer followed by interpretation back into a known language. Not when His Word has been completed and delivered in known language through the Prophets and Apostles (Ephesians 2:20), and the faith "once delivered unto the saints." (Jude 1:3).

The burden of proof, really, is on the other side to prove this is not the case.


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 21, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> "Cessationism" is not really a doctrine unto itself.
> 
> I think it is better understood as the historical, de facto position of the church, drawn from good and necessary consequence from the doctrine of the whole of Scripture.
> 
> ...


 
I forgot the name of what the early church considered a "cult." They had many of the same things to say as Pentecostals do, mainly that tongues were still available, and this was early on in the church. Does anyone know the name of this group? Either way, it shows that the early church had to combat this problem too, and that the early church fathers agreed that the group was heretical/cult-like.

EDIT: I believe it was called Montanism


----------



## christiana (Apr 21, 2010)

The two sermons listed in 2002 helped me get cessationism in perspective! Very helpful, clear and biblical.

Sorry I had a problem with the link to the sermons from sermonaudio by Richard Caldwell.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 21, 2010)

MacArthur's "Charismatic Chaos" is good too.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 21, 2010)

Ken Gentry has a good book called, "Charismatic Gift of Prophecy: A Reformed Response to Grudem"


----------



## nwbingham (Apr 21, 2010)

You may find some helpful resources at The Ultimate Cessationism Resource. There are articles, books and links to some audio.


----------



## JML (Apr 21, 2010)

There is also "Counterfeit Miracles" by BB Warfield. I have not personally read it but have heard that it is a good resource.


----------



## MRC (Apr 21, 2010)

How about systematics like Brakel, Bavinck, Calvin, Turretin, etc?


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there room, then, to hold to Sola Scriptura and not be cessationist? Evidently there is because Chris Rosebrough at Fighting For The Faith upholds SS and he is _not_ a cessationist. Since Pentecostalism has been mentioned concerning their insistence upon the continuation of the "sigh gifts", the Q is interesting.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 22, 2010)

D. Paul said:


> Is there room, then, to hold to Sola Scriptura and not be cessationist? Evidently there is because Chris Rosebrough at Fighting For The Faith upholds SS and he is _not_ a cessationist. Since Pentecostalism has been mentioned concerning their insistence upon the continuation of the "sigh gifts", the Q is interesting.



It's important to define our terms. 

If one means by what is now being called "cessationism" (which I don't think was a term historically) that, ordinarily, at least, new special revelation does not come outside of the completed Scripture, then... yes.

One needs to hold that as it relates to sola scriptura.

So, standard charismatic/pentecostal practice that centers its corporate worship on obtaining special revelation through, for example, unknown tongues and interpretation of unknown tongues is contrary to that.

The Word of God given through the unique foundational role of the prophets and apostles (Ephesians 2:20), and the faith once built upon that for the church (Jude 1:3) has that place.

Now, "cessationism" does not mean that all miracles have stopped, nor that all spiritual gifts have ceased- only that the purpose of new special revelation of God coming through them as an ordinary means has ceased now that the completed revelation of God's Word has come.


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 22, 2010)

D. Paul said:


> Is there room, then, to hold to Sola Scriptura and not be cessationist? Evidently there is because Chris Rosebrough at Fighting For The Faith upholds SS and he is _not_ a cessationist. Since Pentecostalism has been mentioned concerning their insistence upon the continuation of the "sigh gifts", the Q is interesting.


 
Yes. Grudem, Piper, and Carson are prime examples who've all staunchly held to Sola Scriptura (including inerrancy, infallibility, etc.). Of course, they're not going to define the "charismata" the same way Pentecostals do either.

BTW, Gaffin's Perspectives on Pentecost is one of the best arguments for cessationism that I've read (though I ultimately don't agree with him).


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 22, 2010)

FenderPriest said:


> D. Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Is there room, then, to hold to Sola Scriptura and not be cessationist? Evidently there is because Chris Rosebrough at Fighting For The Faith upholds SS and he is _not_ a cessationist. Since Pentecostalism has been mentioned concerning their insistence upon the continuation of the "sigh gifts", the Q is interesting.
> ...


.


----------

